# OMG！BEIJING ~~~YES！BEIJING PICS！



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

^^ mmm mmm you can almost taste that air!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

VVVV said:


> ^^ 这相片真是你走到就那发到那啊:lol:


太宏伟，太壮观，我的桌面就是这张图.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

godblessbotox said:


> ^^ mmm mmm you can almost taste that air!


beijing's largest company---beijing steel company is moving to outside of beijing, and most cars in china reachs europe 3 standard.so the air condition will get better.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Beijing undoubtly deservs the Olympics. The city has worked hard to maintain a good image and reputation as a place of business, but not nearly as Shanghai, anyways I love those highway pictures and Beijing looks very impressive from what I have seen. Those Chinese growth rates dont hurt either!*


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

the city is huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge


----------

